# Vermisstenmeldung



## havkat (18. Oktober 2006)

An alle Strandläufer, Wattwurmwerfer und Bellykommodores.

Seit den Nachmittagsstunden des 17.10.06 wird folgender Gegenstand vermisst:

*Watkescher mit Holzrahmen. Netzfarbe momentan nicht bekannt.*

Es handelt sich um ein typisch nordisches Modell zum Küstenfischen auf Meerforelle, Dorsch und Meeräsche.
Am Griff des Utensils befindet sich keine, ich betone  - #d  *keine* #d  - Sicherungsleine.

Der Kescher verschwand während verzweifelfer Wedelversuche in brusthoher Brandung auf einer vorgelagerten Sandbank.

*Plötzlich und spurlos!*

Aufgrund der vorherrschenden Wind/Stömungsverhältnisse, ist ein evtl. Fundort an der nordjütländischen oder südnorwegischen Küste nicht auszuschließen.

Sachdienliche Hinweise bitte an die Zentrale Leitstelle der Küstenwache Schleswig Holstein, der SAR - Bereitschaftsstaffel oder an die DGzRS.









Oder an |director: Hardi |znaika: 



:q |sagnix


----------



## Gnilftz (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

|muahah: 

Über dat Ding habe ich heute morgen noch gelacht!!! :q 
Gelle Hardi?! #y


----------



## Leif (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Hehe....

Und ich dachte da kommt jetzt Schwiegermutter oder so....aber ne der Kescher


----------



## goeddoek (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Oooooh - Hardi, Du maaktst Dingers #q :q :q :q :q 


Aber gedulde Dich ein wenige. Bald hast Du ja einen neuen Kescher  :q


----------



## Hardi (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Ich vermisse meinen großen Holzkescher wirklich sehr. :c 
Die Farbe des Netzes ist ein dunkles - sattes grün.
Habe mich heute nach Ersatz umgesehen, aber so einen schönen großen Holzkescher habe ich nicht wieder gefunden. |uhoh: Der Verlust eines so schönen Keschers hinterläßt eine riesige Lücke in meinem jungen Anglerleben als Küstenwatangler.

Heute mußte erstmal so ein China Alumodell (ntürlich mit Sicherungsleine!) als Lückenbüsser herhalten. |gr: 

Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Fundmeldungen in diesen Tread schreiben.  

In tiefer Trauer um seinen schönen Holz-Kescher, Hardi.


----------



## Leif (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Ich möchte einen sachdienlichen hinweis melden.

Hier im Main schwamm etwas holzähnnliches.
Könnte sich um den Kescher handeln.

War er männlich oder weiblich?


----------



## Jan77 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Mensch Thomas,

das tut mir echt leid... .....ich werde mal für Dich die Augen und Ohren offen halten. Vielleicht findet sich das edle Teil ja wieder an.:c


----------



## Hardi (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Als ich zum zweiten Durchgang ins Wasser wollte, stellte ich die Frage, hatte ich nicht einen Kescher mit?
Er war nicht auf zu finden!
Ich hatte Gnilftz sofort unter Verdacht. Stand er doch schon die ganze Zeit kerzengerade und machte keine Anstallten sich auch mal zu setzen. Was mag der Kerl in seiner Wathose und unter seiner großen Watjacke am Rücken verbergen ? Nachdem ich Heiko gefilzt hatte, mußte ich feststellen, daß Heiko nur eine makelose orthopedische Haltung hat. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Hi Leif,
vielen Dank für den sachdienlichen Hinweis. Sollte das mein Kescher sein, hat der aber ganz schön Gas gegeben.
Um die Frage des Geschlechts des Keschers zu klären, der Kescher hatte mal einen Haken (für eine Sicherungsleine #q ). Den habe ich Ihm aber amputiert #d . Der Kescher ist nun ein Neutrum. Vielleicht magst Du im Main nochmal nachgucken.#c 

Vermute aber mal, da es sich bei meinem Kescher um ein nordisches Modell handelt, dieser nicht mein Kescher ist. Der Strom ging auch 'gen Norden. Den Kescher wird es wohl nach Scandinavien verschlagen haben. Vielleicht sollte ich es nochmal im Norwegenforum versuchen. :q 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## havkat (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Moin Hardi!

Du weißt doch: 

Man muss geben können, bevor man nehmen will!








Neee, war schon Schaisse!
Aber auch lustig im Sinne von: "Wer den Schaden hat........"  

Schau mal


----------



## Gnilftz (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*



Hardi schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich es nochmal im Norwegenforum versuchen.



Bessa is dat... |rolleyes 

Aber nichts desto trotz, werde ich nächste Woche in DK die Augen offen halten!!! :q :q :q


----------



## Hardi (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Danke havkat !!!  
Die Bauart der Kescher in dem Link hauen hin. Nur ist das größte Modell dort, leider nur wieder die mediumsized Variante.
Ich habe einen Weg gefunden um meinen Trennungsschmertz etwas zu lindern. Im Januar baue ich mir einen neuen, schönen, großen Holzkescher mit Sicherungsleine :q , auf den ich achten werde wie auf meinen Augapfel. :g 

Bis dahin muß ich mich mit dem heute erworbenen mediumsized Alu-Chinamodell mit Moosgummigriff zufrieden geben. :v 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Hier kamen heute morgen eine großer Schwarm Wildgänse durch, ein bischen wunderlich laut am quaken und ich schaute hoch und traute meinen Augen kaum: 
Alls wenn eine Gans einen Ballon umhatte oder so, der Kopf steckte durch. Wenn das mit dem dunkelgrünen Netz so stimmt, dann käme das hin und das Fluggespann ist jetzt bestimmt schon irgendwo zwischen Norditalien und Nordafrika! :g 

:q :q :q


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Der is wech.Den siehst nich wieder.Wenn der Kescher man nich in den Kosovo oder so entführt wurde.
Da zahlt man für blonde nordische Kescher ein Vermögen!

Is hier nich irgendwann der "ichbaumirausdemaltentennisschlägereinenkescherworkshop"?


----------



## Saugschmerle (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

@ Hardi

Warte einfach auf die nächste Flut oder einen Tsunamie.
Nimm einen Holzmagneten und suche das seichte Wasser ab..
"Wer finden will ,wird auch gesucht"

Spass beiseite... ich werde meine Suche am Rhein auf Deinen treibenden Watkescher aufrechhalten.

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## esox_105 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Der Kescher wurde sicherlich schon von Schiffsbohrwürmern befallen und ist somit rettungslos verloren.


----------



## Monsterqualle (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Ich habe Ihn gefunden 

Der Finder tut so als wenn er einen Unfall hatte und verkauft den Kescher jetzt bei Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.de/Schoener-Watkesc...ryZ14357QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Eine echt miese Tour wie ich finde.|peinlich |smash: |jump:


----------



## MeerforelleHRO (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

na Hradi dann werden wir uns ja sehen. Freu mich drauf wir werden da schon ein klasse ersatz bauen. Gruss André


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Ich schmeiss mich weg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Na Hardi, da müssen wir Björn wohl doch noch mal für ´nen Kescherworkshop anhauen


----------



## RenéK. (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Und ich sachte noch, gib Paddy nicht den Kescher um mit Ihm Stöckchen holen zu spielen:q:q:q:q:q

Tight Lines

René


----------



## Hardi (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

@Angeldet
über die Möglichkeit, dass der Kescher den Weg soweit in den Süden nimmt, habe ich noch nicht nachgedacht.
Die Italiener werden sich freuen zu sehen, welche Innovation den, wenn auch beschwerlichen, Weg über die Alpen genommen hat. 
Gans am Stil. |kopfkrat 

@Oh-Nemo, beschäftigst Du etwa mit dem Bau von Keschern mit Kohlefaserrahmen ?  Schickes nordisches Muster so in Blau und in komplimentär gelb.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Leif (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Hallo zusammen.


Habe gerade einen Anruf bekommen.
Er soll sich in Grönland rumteiben und ist eine Affäre mit einem Brennholz eingegangen.

Gruß leif


----------



## Hardi (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*



Saugschmerle schrieb:


> @ Hardi
> 
> Warte einfach auf die nächste Flut oder einen Tsunamie.
> Nimm einen Holzmagneten und suche das seichte Wasser ab..
> "Wer finden will ,wird auch gesucht"


 
Deshalb jetzt eine Chinesische Zwischenlösung mit einem Ramen aus Alu.
Beim nechsten Verlust erscheint der Kescher dann wenigstens auf dem Radar. Bei dem Holzkescher ist das Suchen mit all mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln ja leider ohne Erfolg geblieben. :c 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

@Monsterqualle,
schöner Kescher da im Link. Na wenn der Anbieter das Netz man nicht von grün auf rot umgefärbt hat. (Alles nur Spass !!)

Das tiefe Netzt bei dem Kescher ist ein Traum.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*



RenéK. schrieb:


> Und ich sachte noch, gib Paddy nicht den Kescher um mit Ihm Stöckchen holen zu spielen:q:q:q:q:q


 
Nee, Paddy ist unschuldig. Der sass ja ganz brav neben mir und Gnilftz wie die Bilder beweisen werden.

@Leif, ist ja fürchterlich. Die Grönländer scheinen ja nichts unversucht zu lassen, bei der Aufforstung Grönlands. Ich hoffe nur, dass mein Kescher seinen Spass hat, der Lack lange durchhält und mein Kescher dadurch geschützt ist.  
Gruß Thomas


----------



## goeddoek (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*



esox_105 schrieb:


> Der Kescher wurde sicherlich schon von Schiffsbohrwürmern befallen und ist somit rettungslos verloren.




Genau so ist es #6 

Und da der gemeine ( in diesem Fall doppeldeutig) Bohrwurm eine Rechtschreib- und Leseschwäche hat, glaubt er, eine Delikatesse zu sich zu nehmen.

Nur - das der Kescher von Hardi und nicht von Hardy ist, wird er niemals erfahren.

Es sei denn, er ist Mitglied im Anglerboard  :q :q


----------



## Medo (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

na mal gut, dass ich nen anfänger bin:q

denn die tragen den kescher ja bekanntlich auf dem rücken|uhoh::q:q


----------



## Gnilftz (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*



Medo schrieb:


> na mal gut, dass ich nen anfänger bin:q
> 
> denn die tragen den kescher ja bekanntlich auf dem rücken|uhoh::q:q



Tja Medo,
damit bist Du akut gefährdet, denn von eben genau da, ist dat Dingen abhanden gekommen... #t 
Nur wenn Du ein Schisser bist und den Kescher antüddelst, dann wirste verschont. |rolleyes 
Aber wer macht dat schon? :q :q :q


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Na mal Spaß beiseite und Ernst komm her. Eeeeeerrrrnst |director: !!!

Also das der auf so misteriöse Art verschwindet, ist schon merkwürdig |kopfkrat .  Kommen Krabben denn bis an die Oberfläche? Und mach schanipppp!? #c  
Aber der Watkescher dort bei ebay ist durchaus eine Überlegung wert. Allerdings ist so ein 1 m langes Netz auch schwer zu händeln. Wenn z.B. die Meefo (oder der Dorsch, oder die Meeräsche) unter dem Kescher durch schwimmen, kann sich der Hacken durchaus in diesem langen Netz festkrallen! |uhoh:  Und dann war`s das mit dem Fisch!   Allerdings kann man das Netz, z.B. durch einen Überhandknoten, auch in die gewünschte Länge bringen. |rolleyes  #6


----------



## Gnilftz (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Allerdings kann man das Netz, z.B. durch einen Überhandknoten, auch in die gewünschte Länge bringen.



Oder mit nem Gardinenring, den man am Übergang zum Griff antüdelt und dat Netz da durch hängt. Wenn man den Ring groß genug wählt, dann braucht man das Netz vor dem Keschern des Fisches nicht mal aus dem Ring zu ziehen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

@ Heiko

#6  Echt ein toller Tipp!! :m   Besten Dank! :m  |wavey:


----------



## havkat (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Mir lässt die ganze Sache keine Ruhe.

Nicht der Verbleib des Keschers - (mit dem wird Aegir sich schon den Rücken kratzen. Sorry, aber ich bin Realist) - nein, die Ursache die zum mysteriösen Verschwinden des Dings geführt hat, geht mir nicht aus dem Kopp.

Habe noch mal scharf nachgedacht und alle bekannten Fakten des gestrigen Tages zusammen getragen.

Ich schließe die Augen und sehe......

Hardi, dem die gischtenden Brecher bis unters Kinn schlagen.

Mit Watkescher auf dem Rücken!

Ein, schon mörderisch zu nennender, Rückschwung und ich, in ca. 60m Entfernung am Ufer stehend, kann mich noch genau an das Sirren der Fliege über meinem Kopf erinnern.
Dann der Vorschwung, dem nur der Begriff athletisch in etwa nahe kommt, und die absausende Fliege ein Geräusch wie ein .44er Querschläger verursachen ließ.

Das ganze bei Seitenwind auf die Wurfhand!!

Als Hardi mit einem gellenden Schrei - (wie ein russischer Kugelstosser) - fliegen ließ, meinte ich, ca. 70m vor ihm, einen "Platscher" zu sehen.
Unmittelbar danach fiel mein Blick auf seinen Rücken.

Der Kescher war verschwunden!!

Für mich ist die Sache klar. |clown:


----------



## Hardi (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

havkat, Du olle Petze,
ich kann das irgenwie immer noch nicht fassen.
Ein Kescher, so groß, dass ich eine Kuh drin Keschern kann, verliere ich, so mirnichts dirnichts, aus dem Watgürtel.
Die Wellen waren nicht von schlechten Eltern, und der Wind hat auch seinen Teil dazu beigetragen.
Den Beachcast werde ich dann mal bei weniger wiedrigen Umständen üben ... |rolleyes 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Medo (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

@heiko

na sowas...

.... gut das ich keinen kescher mitnehme  :lol:

das dumme ist nur.. mir rutscht in letzter zeit des öfteren was durch die hände 

@hardy
 den nächsten kescher lackierst du einfach in pink!
da kennen wir den finder schon vorab :lol:

und lieber nen abber kescher als rühreier :lol:


----------



## esox_105 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Kann es sein, daß der gesammte Kescher aus PVA-Material gefertigt wurde, und sich einfach nur aufgelöst hat |kopfkrat ?


----------



## goeddoek (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*



havkat schrieb:


> Ein, schon mörderisch zu nennender, Rückschwung und ich, in ca. 60m Entfernung am Ufer stehend, kann mich noch genau an das Sirren der Fliege über meinem Kopf erinnern.
> Dann der Vorschwung, dem nur der Begriff athletisch in etwa nahe kommt, und die absausende Fliege ein Geräusch wie ein .44er Querschläger verursachen ließ.
> 
> Das ganze bei Seitenwind auf die Wurfhand!!
> ...




:q :q :q 

Ich seh das Bild jetzt auch :q :q :q 


So ist er, unser Hardi - "poetry in motion" |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Hardi (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Jaja,
der Blanle Hans hat sich meinen Kescher geholt.
Man muß auch geben können ....
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gnilftz (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*



Hardi schrieb:


> Man muß auch geben können ....



Und n büschen Schadenfreude ertragen können...  |rolleyes :q


----------



## Stefan6 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Kann man ohne Netz auch gut Seifenblasen mit machen


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Waren kleinere Kinder dort?
Wenn ja könnte es ja angehen das sie den Kescher genohmen haben um Seifenblasen zu machen :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Dieter1944 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

**grien**, 
netter Thread, hab mich schlechten Gewissens langsam durchgelesen und sofort Google bemüht. Das Ergebnis:

""Was mit Fundsachen zu geschehen hat, ergibt sich aus den §§ 965 bis 984 BGB in Verbindung mit den Verordnungen der einzelnen Länder und Städte. Eine Nachfrage bei Ihrer Stadt schafft Klarheit. Oftmals reicht eine Meldung (erst bei einem Fundwert von über 5 Euro) und Sie brauchen einen Fund nicht beim Fundbüro abgeben. Doch aufgepasst: Damit übernehmen Sie die Verantwortung für den Gegenstand.""

Danach bin ich entspannter, *für die runde Fundsache unter 5 Euro Wert* übernehme ich nun gern die Verantwortung!

Winke winke und Gruß


Dieter


----------



## Stefan6 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Steht sogar schon in der Nachtausgabe der Zeitung:q :q :q :q


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Steht sogar schon in der Nachtausgabe der Zeitung:q :q :q :q


 

|muahah: |muahah: #r |good:  wie geil :q :q :q


----------



## Gnilftz (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Kann man für n Bild eigentlich auch Boardferkel werden? Man beachte das fettgedruckte unten rechts... :q


----------



## goeddoek (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*



Gnilftz schrieb:


> Kann man für n Bild eigentlich auch Boardferkel werden? Man beachte das fettgedruckte unten rechts... :q



BRÜLLL :q :q :q  |muahah: 

Ich wette, dass man wegen der Schlagzeile in die BFF kommt.

@ Heiko Schreibst Du als "Entdecker" jetzt das böse Ta .....ta- Wort ?


----------



## Hardi (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Tja wech ist wech!



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> **grien**,
> ""Was mit Fundsachen zu geschehen hat, .... Eine Nachfrage bei Ihrer Stadt schafft Klarheit.....


@Dieter,|wavey: 
der Witz ist, bis vor 1 1/2 Jahren war ich in diesem Landkreis, bei dem verantwortlichen Amt, noch gemeldet.... Habe aber dann meinen Zweitwohnsitz aufgegeben ...:g 

@Stefan, mit Hilfe der Zeitung ist da vielleicht noch was zu machen. #6 Hast Du auch 'ne Chance das in ein Dänisches Tageblatt zu bekommen ? #r  ... der Strom war Nordgängig .... 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Medo (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

soll es dem finder so ergehen!


----------



## sitzangler (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Ich werd ab Samstag mal die Augen, an den Langeländer Stränden offenhalten. Da liegt immer viel Treibgut rum.  

                        sitzangler#:


----------



## Tomasz (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Ich hatte gestern beruflich in Rostock-Warnemünde zu tun. Bei einem dortigen Rundgang im alten Fischereihafen konnte ich beobachten wie ein Fischer seinen Fang anlandete. Darunter war eine fette Meerforelle von Ü80, die damit prahlte tags zuvor einem Angler in S-H den Kescher geklaut zu haben|bla:. Um der gerechten Strafe zu entgehen ist sie dann Richtung Osten geflohen und hat sich dabei im Netz des Fischers verfangen. Dieser nahm den Fisch trotz Schonzeit mit um die Sachlage vor Gericht abklären zu lassen. Zum Verbleib des Keschers verweigerte die Forelle jedoch die Aussage#c. 
 Ich hoffe mit sachdienlichen Hinweisen geholfen zu haben und verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen

 Tomasz


----------



## Stingray (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Moin Thomas

Da Du ja leichte Handprobleme hast, sah der Kescher vieleicht so aus |kopfkrat |supergri ?


Gruß Thomas


----------



## goeddoek (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*



Stingray schrieb:


> Moin Thomas
> 
> Da Du ja leichte Handprobleme hast, sah der Kescher vieleicht so aus |kopfkrat |supergri ?
> 
> ...




|muahah: 


Aber, aber, meine Herren #d 

Ein wenig mehr "Cointreau-nance", of wo heet dat |kopfkrat  :q 


Der Hardi hat ein Problem und hier entsteht ein Laberthread #d :q :q :q


----------



## Hardi (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

@Tomaz, ich werde gleich ohnmächtig. Das war bestimmt der Nachläufer, den Rene mit der Spinrute ins Flache gelockt hat.
Und dann hat die Mefo auch noch die Unverfrorenheit die Aussage zu verweigern.
Ich werde mich fürchterlich an allen ü80 Mefos rächen.  

@Thomas, was für'n genialer Kescher. |supergri  Wo hast Du den denn aufgetrieben. Ich schmeiß mich weg. |muahah: 

P.S. @Thomas und Georg, über Angelbehinderte lästert man nicht. :g

Gruß Thomas


----------



## esox_105 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*



> P.S. @Thomas und Georg, über Angelbehinderte lästert man nicht. :g


 

Man sollte sowieso nicht über Behinderte, gleich welcher Art lästern, so was kann einem nämlich sehr schnell auch selber widerfahren.


----------



## Big Rolly (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*



Leif schrieb:


> Hehe....
> 
> Und ich dachte da kommt jetzt Schwiegermutter oder so....aber ne der Kescher




Leif ???

würdest du wirklich die Schwiegerhexe vermissen??


----------



## Hardi (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Moin Esox,


esox_105 schrieb:


> Man sollte sowieso nicht über Behinderte, gleich welcher Art lästern, so was kann einem nämlich sehr schnell auch selber widerfahren.


 
"Ironie aus"
So ist das. Ist mir sehr schnell selber widerfahren durch einen Unfall. Aber das Rumfrotzeln muß schon sein, und es ist von mir sogar erwünscht. 

"Ironie an"

@Thomas,
wäre vielleicht auch mal als Griff für die Fliegenrute zu überlegen |rolleyes. Wer baut denn sowas? :m 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*



Hardi schrieb:


> @Thomas,
> wäre vielleicht auch mal als Griff für die Fliegenrute zu überlegen |rolleyes. Wer baut denn sowas? :m
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
K.A. #c . Habe ich beim Googeln ( Englisch ) auf einer Asiatischen Seite gefunden |supergri .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*



Hardi schrieb:


> So ist das. Ist mir sehr schnell selber widerfahren durch einen Unfall. Aber das Rumfrotzeln muß schon sein, und es ist von mir sogar erwünscht.


Wie war der schöne Spruch nochmal: Auch Behinderte haben einen Anspruch auf Witz und Verarschung! :g  #6


----------



## Karstein (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

In der Tat, in der Tat - die Sache hatte wirklich etwas Mystisches an sich... |scardie: |kopfkrat 

Dabei fing alles recht harmlos an: ein frühvormittägliches Meeting von perfekt getarnten Ornithologen zur Beobachtung des vorherrschenden Zugvogelverhaltens ( siehe auch "Graugänse" und "Top Gun" = "Goose").

Mann/Frau beachte: lediglich EINE der anwesenden Personen hat ÜBERHAUPT ein Zugvogelfangnetz auf seinem Rücken, Herr René K. alias RenéK. (siehe auch "Bellyboot" = "Eskimorolle) - das in diesem Thread erwähnte Opfer ist dagegen mit noch strahlender Miene OHNE Kescher rechts im Bild:


----------



## Karstein (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Keine Stunde später kommt Hardi also an Land, (immer noch?) ohne Kescher. Nach anfänglicher Bestürztheit aller Anwesenden, natürlich ohne jedweden schadenfreudigen Kommentar, entscheiden wir uns ohne schuldhaftes Zögern für Searchcon III, Auslösung der größten Suchstufe!

Wir weisen Hardi ein, er stapft den Strand entlang - zögerliches Umschauen seinerseits wird mit heftigen "Weiterweiter"-Winksignalen vom Suchleiter Havkat energisch quittiert.

Parallel zu dieser Maßnahme wird der gemeine Suchapparat in Position gebracht (der in Ermangelung von Schleswig Holsteiner Lawinenopfern bereits mehrfach erfolgreich Kescher vor dem Netztod gerettet hat):


----------



## Karstein (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Hardi kommt nach ca. drei Stunden und vergeblicher Suche bis zur deutsch-dänischen Grenze zurück. Gemeinsam mit Gnilftz weist er daraufhin den Suchapparat ein:


----------



## Karstein (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Mangels eindeutiger Beschreibung rettet der eingesetzte Apparat (Codename "Paddy") kurz danach allerdings nur einen grauen Kescher.

Da ein Strandvogt nicht zu sehen ist, sieht "Paddy" das gerettete Gut sofort als sein Eigentum an - Herausgabe an die Hundeführerin endet zwecklos:


----------



## Karstein (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

So endet diese Rettungsaktion ohne gewünschtes Ergebnis folgendermaßen:


----------



## Karstein (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Ähnlichkeiten rein zufällig :m :


----------



## Karstein (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

PS: war DAS ein astreiner Tach!!! Danke nochmals an alle Beteiligten! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Franky (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Letzte Meldungen vom Weserstrand Nahe Bremen: ein Treibholz, ähnlich der watkescherform vermisster Art, wurde gegen 16:45 stromaufwärts treibend gesichtet! Ich glaubte, ein leises "Aloah Ohe" gehört zu haben... Wenn ich mich nicht verguckt hatte, waren Ameisen in Baströckchen an Bord und tanzten Hula...


----------



## Hardi (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Der Tag war astrein, #6 trotz des Verlustes des prächtigen Holzkeschers. 

Heute nahm Stingray, meinen neuerworbenen China-Alu-Ersatzkescher, unter die Lupe. Er bemerkte sofort die Sicherungsleine an dem Kescher. :q Er hielt den Kescher, zupfte einmal kurz an der Leine, und schon löste sich der Moosgummigriff, der mit der Sicherungsleine serienmäßig eine Einheit bildet.#c In der anderen Hand hielt er den Kescher !!!! |uhoh: 
Wie gut das Thomas den hochwertig und robust anmutenden China-Mediumsized-Alu-Kescher:v einem kleinen Test unterzog. Der Kescher ist glatt durchegefallen. Ich hätte mit dem Modell eine Serie von Kescherverlusten gehabt. Nur hätte ich diesem nicht hinterher getrauert.
Ich werde den Griff mit der "Sicherungsleine" :g jetzt mit ca. einem Hektoliter Zweikomponenntenkleber am Kescher fixieren, besser gesagt, für immer und ewig verbinden. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## bubatz01 (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

spar dir die mühe,die kleberkosten überschreiten vermutlich den wert des alukeschers.ansonsten nett geschrieben.


----------



## Karstein (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

@ Thomas: oder besser gleich ein VIVTEK-Gaff bzw. eine VIVTEK-Harpune? Die schwimmen, sind wegen ihres Metalls vom Radar zu orten - und: Du kannst den 170cm langen Stiel von oben bis in den Neoprensocken schieben!

Hätte auch den Vorteil, dass Du dann genauso kerzengerade wie Heiko dastehst!


----------



## Hardi (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*



Karsten_Berlin schrieb:


> @ Thomas: oder besser gleich ein VIVTEK-Gaff bzw. eine VIVTEK-Harpune? Die schwimmen, sind wegen ihres Metalls vom Radar zu orten - und: Du kannst den 170cm langen Stiel von oben bis in den Neoprensocken schieben!
> 
> Hätte auch den Vorteil, dass Du dann genauso kerzengerade wie Heiko dastehst!


 
Karsten, habe ich doch schon alles besorgt. Werde mir das Arsenal dann mal in den Köcher auf dem Rücken schieben ...|uhoh: 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gnilftz (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*



Hardi schrieb:


> Karsten, habe ich doch schon alles besorgt. Werde mir das Arsenal dann mal in den Köcher auf dem Rücken schieben ...




Thomas,
Du wirst mir unheimlich...|uhoh: #d


----------



## Karstein (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

:m :m :m #6

Allerdings fehlt noch der Aalstecher und die Saufeder!


----------



## Hardi (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Der Aalstecher hängt als Deko an der Wand, das wäre auch nicht das Problem .... :q 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Jan77 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*



Gnilftz schrieb:


> Thomas,
> Du wirst mir unheimlich...|uhoh: #d


 
So langsam hab ich doch Angst vor Dir....|scardie: ...und dann noch der Aalstecher als Wanddeko, wahrscheinlich gleich neben der Ehrenurkunde der Bundesjugendspiele 1979|kopfkrat


----------



## Broesel (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Tststs,
nun sind ja nach dem Verlust schon ein paar Tage ins Land gegangen...und daentdeckte ich beim Fotoknipsen doch etwas arg merkwürdiges...
Kann es sein, dass die Mefos schlauer geworden sind und nun Jagd auf Kescher machen, um nicht im selbigen zu landen?? Fragen über Fragen...|kopfkrat


----------



## T4_Christian (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Habe jetzt erst Zeit gefunden um mich auch mal dazu zu äußern.. 
Bin am Mittwoch am besagten Strandabschnitt gewesen und habe nochmals mein Glück versucht.. 
Ganz nebenbei ohne erwähnenswerten Erfolg.
Habe aber den Leuchturmwärter getroffen, und ihn beauftragt nach deinem Kescher Ausschau zu halten. Wir haben seit dem Tag unterschiedliche Windrichtung gehabt, kann ja sein das dein Kescher nochmal hier vorbeikommt. 
Wollte nochmal einen Satz zum Tagesgeschehn schreiben..
Für mich war es seid langem mal wieder ein Angeltag, an dem alles gestimmt hat. Langsames Aufwärmen, ausgedehnte Watwanderung und nettes beisammen stehen mit nicht endender Unterhaltung am Pakplatz. 
Hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder#h #h 
Bis dahin


----------



## Hardi (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Die Jungs sind heute nach Hamburg zum A.B.B.A., in den Hamburger Hafen, um sich ein paar Platten zu angeln, ich bin Heute nach Hamburg und auch zu den Jungs in den Hafen, um mir heute einen Holzkescher zu angeln.|rolleyes 
Der Aluschrott-Kescher liegt jetzt auf dem Boden irgendwo in der Ecke. Falls ich mal Laune dazu habe, mache den den irgendwann mal, als Backup, einsatzbereit.
Der Neue ist zwar nicht soooo groß wie der verloren gegangene Prachtkescher, und auch das Grün des Netzes heller|uhoh: , aber ich habe jetzt den Trennungsschmerz beinahe überwunden.:k 
Den neuen großen Prachtkecher zimmer ich mir dann im Januar.:q 

Man beachte, der Sicherungshaken und die Sicherungsleine wurden von mir diesmal nicht entfernt. 

So sieht ein glücklicher Besitzer eines Holzkescher, nordischen Typs, aus.#6


----------



## Fischkoopp (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

@ Hardi

:q Endlich mal was anständiges am Haken  #6


----------



## Karstein (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

@ Thomas: deutet der Pfeil allen Ernstes auf eine SICHERUNGSLEINE oder auf den Asphalt (der wesentlich besser als der in der verarmten Bundeshauptstadt ausschaut)??

Tröste Dich, mein Kescher war/ist auch nicht gesichert - aber bei meinem Umfang KANN der gar nich rausflutschen! :m


----------



## havkat (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Moin Hardi!



> Der Neue ist zwar nicht soooo groß wie der verloren gegangene Prachtkescher....



Najaaa....... für *deine* Mefos reicht der logger. Keine Bange!


----------



## Hardi (4. März 2007)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Moin Torsten,


havkat schrieb:


> Najaaa....... für *deine* Mefos reicht der logger. Keine Bange!


 
Das hat mal noch eben so gerade gepaßt gestern. :vik: 

@all, ich denke ernsthaft drüber nach mich von meinen gepflegten Alu-asiakescher zu trennen.|uhoh: 

Der ist mir viel zu klein. 
Ich brauche dringend einen großen Holzkescher nordischen Typs mit dunkelgrünem Netz. Ich vermisse meinen schönen Kescher noch immer sehr!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## oh-nemo (5. März 2007)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*



Hardi schrieb:


> Moin Torsten,
> 
> 
> Das hat mal noch eben so gerade gepaßt gestern. :vik:
> ...


Hier kann man den Alukescher noch mal "live"
im Einsatz sehen#6


----------



## oh-nemo (5. März 2007)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

...und so sah dann das Ergebnis aus :vik:


----------



## Jan77 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Nee, nä!!!!

Is ja DER HAMMER.


----------



## Stingray (5. März 2007)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Man Hardi, Du hast den Griff ja wieder an den Alukescher bekommen :q . Petri #6 .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (5. März 2007)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*



Stingray schrieb:


> Man Hardi, Du hast den Griff ja wieder an den Alukescher bekommen :q


 
Ja, stimmt ja überhaupt. Nachdem Du den Griff bei der "Abnahme" dieses Kescher in der Hand hattest (Thomas zupfte nur leicht an der Sicherungsleine ...#t ), habe ich den Griff mit mindestestem 1/2 Liter 2K Kleber fixiert. |supergri 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Karstein (5. März 2007)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Auch, wenn der Fänger es nicht für nötig hält, auf eine Fanggratulations-SMS zu antworten, auch an dieser Stelle nochmal PETRI HEIL, Thomas! #6 #6 #6

(dat lag nur bislang an dem hölzernen Scheuchkescher - gottlob isser wech!)


----------



## Hardi (5. März 2007)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*

Danke für die lieben Wünsche. Bin so kurz beim Watangeln dabei und dann so ein schönen Fisch. Ist mein Traumfisch aus der Ostsee. Und dann noch von Jörg auf Photo und einem kleinen Filmchen festgehalten. #6 

@Karsten#h , sorry mein Handy ist im Dezember in Odensee, bei einem Abstecher zu GO-Fishing auf der Strecke gebliegen. 
(Der neue Besitzer wird damit aber keine Freude haben, da waren nach dem Vollbad diverse fehlfunktionen zu beklagen #d ). Und jetzt habe ich hier so ein 8 Jahre altes humpeliges Handy, welches mehr off-line als funktionstüchtig ist.  Habe es mal eben für 2 minuten angemacht, da war der Akku wieder leer .... #q 

Nächstes wochenende wird wieder angegriffen .... :g 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## goeddoek (9. März 2007)

*AW: Vermisstenmeldung*



Hardi schrieb:


> @Karsten#h , sorry mein Handy ist im Dezember in Odensee, bei einem Abstecher zu GO-Fishing auf der Strecke gebliegen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



THOMAS :z :z :z 

Auch von mir Petri Heil #h 

Aber sag mal, müssen wir den ausser dem Kescher noch mehr an Dir festbinden- und tüdeln ?  :q :q :q


----------

